# GREAT trip w/Heller Highwater Charters!!!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Saturday 10/9 Reeni and I were invited for a "fun" trip on the Sea Robin to help celebrate Capt. Chaz and Robin Heller's anniversary (Happy 5th!), along with her brother Becker and friend Grant! How many wives WANT to go fishing for their anniversary??? I'd say you've got a keeper there Chaz!

Man, for any of you who haven't been out in this weather, you NEED TO! What a super day. Left Palafox Marina about 8:30, with perfect weather and pretty calm seas, which only got better!

Wow, what a ton of boats out there! We saw some of the bigger public spots from a distance....a few looked like a parking lot! Luckily Chaz knows a BUNCH of spots. Fishing was mostly steady all morning. Before long we had the 6 man ARS limit on ice. No monsters, but a bunch of very nice ones. The only monster we hooked reefed us fast. That fish had some serious power! Sure would have liked to see it....well, that's fishing. In the mix were several triggers (one keeper), and a few scamp JUST under size (one by a 1/4"). For the last spot, we targeted vermillion snapper, and this spot was FULL of 'em!!!!! It was hard to keep track of who caught the most fish, but the ladies got the biggest red AND vermillion...DOH! We also did a bit of trolling....we got one knockdown, but couldn't get 'em hooked. Must have been a real nice fish......the ceder plug had some serious teeth marks, and even a chunk missing!

We ended up with close to 40 fish on ice, and headed for the hill. Hit the cleaning table somewhere around 1:00PM I think. 

Awesome day! A sweet comfortable boat, great gear, a Captain who knows his stuff, and great company. A very laid back fun trip....they treat you like family! I would not hesitate an instant to recommend them for a charter!!!!! Thanks again guys!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I hate doing this but until I can figure things out most of the pics are here:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=128325003869210&v=photos

Tom,
Great to have you and Reeni on the boat. Hope to have you two out with me again. 

Just like Tom said no real giants boated but a fun and solid day of fishing. 3hrs or so of fishing and then 3hrs at the dock cleaning fish and having a drink. Doesnt get much better. 








I am going to have to figure out pics cant seem to get some to load.


----------

